# Scammer (not on the TTF this time)



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

My father in law is trying to sell his boat at present. Fortunately he asked my advice on the transaction and still has his boat and money.

I had read this only this morning (coincidence) - http://www.carthrottle.com/how-to-piss- ... t-scammer/

If anyone fancies spamming Larry Woofer feel free:

*Email 1:*
From: larry woofer <[email protected]> 
To: J

Sounds great...can you tell me the bottom price of it before we go
further ?i will like to ask some various question if don't mind please
?

*Email 2:*

Date: Sun, 16 Jun 2013 08:17:49 -0700 
From: larry woofer <[email protected]> 
To: J

Thanks for quick reply...before we go further with the transaction i
would like to ask some various question if don't mind please :

1Are you the first owner of it?
2:Why are you selling it?
3:And does it has any dent on it or anything?
4oes it has any fault affecting it?
5:And about the title i would want to know if it has your name on it or not.
6o you have a PayPal account?
Your asking price is quite reasonable and affordable considering
others I've seen lately, I'll have it 8,000

*Email 3:*
Date: Sun, 16 Jun 2013 09:33:03 -0700 
From: larry woofer <[email protected]> 
To: J

i will contact the shipping company that will come down to your
location for pick up after the payment is clears to you.kindly send me
a PayPal money request (Invoice) to ([email protected]) so i can
go ahead with the payment.Thanks


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Dont get why it's a scam :?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

grasmere said:


> Dont get why it's a scam :?


My thoughts exactly, nothing out of the ordinary here


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Oh dear, no wonder they pull this scam, I though most people knew what the score is on this. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Been reading the link :lol: quality


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

mighTy Tee said:


> Oh dear, no wonder they pull this scam, I though most people knew what the score is on this. :?


 :? Well come on then - what is the scam angle . . . . Where can he go with it . . .


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Enlighten us please?


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

i will contact the shipping company that will come down to your
location for pick up after the payment is clears to you.kindly send me
a PayPal money request (Invoice) to ([email protected]) so i can
go ahead with the payment.Thanks

The clue is there.

A false PP credit card is used - Vendor thinks he has been paid, then a fraudlent use of card raises its head.

Boat gone - fake/stolen/cloned card used - money gone too.

So purchaser has boat - and a fraudlent credit card which the Vendor will not be able to claim against. Knackered.

Acutally I thought this was an age old scam most people knew about. They immediately do a chargeback.

By the time PP track down the fraudulent card used, the boat will be long gone.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

SalsredTT said:


> i will contact the shipping company that will come down to your
> location for pick up after the payment is clears to you.kindly send me
> a PayPal money request (Invoice) to ([email protected]) so i can
> go ahead with the payment.Thanks
> ...


But paypal cover the costs as their security has failed, also any major purchases are linked to a bank account.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Callum-TT said:


> SalsredTT said:
> 
> 
> > i will contact the shipping company that will come down to your
> ...


PayPal do not cover the loss, as SalsredTT said - no money and no boat.

At least when you sell your TT hopefully you will now be aware of this and will not fall prey to this scam


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

These types of scams typically don't result in you losing your boat/car/whatever. Stealing property means you also have to hide it and then sell it, which is too much trouble for your average scammer. They prefer to operate at a distance and get smaller amounts of money from lots of people in a short space of time.

These scams often try to convince the seller that the buyer is out the country and will arrange with their 'shipping company' to collect the boat/car. They then send you a forged cheque, or some other fake payment that you'll believe is genuine for a few days at least but they send you way too much... Then they immediately email to say there's been a mix up. They tell you because it was their mistake, you can keep half the over-payment and send the other half back to them. They then pocket this money and a couple of days later you discover you never had the original money in the first place.

There are scams where they steal your money and your boat/car, but to do that they generally have to act like a genuine buyer - they need to come look at the vehicle and act like they're really interested. The over-payment scams don't have to worry about that - they rely on peoples greed. The seller knows there's something odd about it all, but they think they're getting money for nothing so they carry on.


----------

